# Droid Bionic Quadrant Scores



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

BIONIC USERS ONLY!!!
Use your favorite benchmark app and post your highest scores.
List all info of tweaks being used and settings.

Quadrant
Highest Score-2631
Using the new Th3oryrom 2.3 base.
Cpu gov set to performance.


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

Quadrant sucks for our phones especially the rotating mars, I read there was a glitch that caused that test to not work right. I get very low fps on that test and my old fascinate would give a stay 60fps. There are so many other better benchmarks out there like antutu, cfbench, or smartbench. There are also ones for gaming like neocore, an3dbench, or nenamark. Any of these will give you more accurate benchmarks than quadrant.


----------



## tekahuna (Nov 8, 2011)

Not a Bionic, but an LG Thrill with the same processor.

ROM is Thriller, with a little bit of personal tweaking...

P.S. Sorry, the Thrill/O3D forum is dead... You're my closest brethren on this site....


----------



## tekahuna (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't quite get how there Tegra2's can hit 60fps on on first yellow/orange graphics test, in quadrant, but the 4430 it's right around 20fps...

How you feel about Vellamo as a benchmark? I wonder how much running Froyo hurts my score...



nivag said:


> Quadrant sucks for our phones especially the rotating mars, I read there was a glitch that caused that test to not work right. I get very low fps on that test and my old fascinate would give a stay 60fps. There are so many other better benchmarks out there like antutu, cfbench, or smartbench. There are also ones for gaming like neocore, an3dbench, or nenamark. Any of these will give you more accurate benchmarks than quadrant.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

If you do not have a Bionic do not post. Please.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

My x2 smoked my bionic on quadrant. I hit 2500 out of the box froyo on my x2. Average about 2200-2300 with Bionic GB. And agreed on the Mars one sucking - choppy and tears.


----------



## tekahuna (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry, I'm forum impaired... But let me sum up your thread... Lets see, Quadrants around 2600, Linkpacks of about 40 single threaded, 63 multi-threaded... Other benchmarks equally unimpressive, and garnering of GSII envy... This has been covered by a multitude of threads on the various forums.

Again, sorry for posting in your thread!


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Quadrant hasent been updated in forever and im not even sure it supports dual core phones. It sucks.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Th3ory bas3
Cpu gov set to performance
Antutu


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

tekahuna said:


> Quadrant hasent been updated in forever and im not even sure it supports dual core phones. It sucks.


You are correct quadrant only supports one core and i think it has been proven that quadrant scores can be manipulated with different kernels and such. My galaxy tab 7 can get a 3000 quadrant on stock 2.3.4 over clocked to 1.3ghz with tegrak. My fascinate can also hit near 3k on quadrant over clocked to 1.4ghz. The bionic is definitely faster than both of those devices.

[Edit] I think my nexus one could get a 2000 on quadrant even.


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

The OP should repurpose this thread to showing off benchmarks instead of just quadrant. so we can all get a good idea of how our bionics should be running.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

tekahuna said:


> Sorry, I'm forum impaired... But let me sum up your thread... Lets see, Quadrants around 2600, Linkpacks of about 40 single threaded, 63 multi-threaded... Other benchmarks equally unimpressive, and garnering of GSII envy... This has been covered by a multitude of threads on the various forums.
> 
> Again, sorry for posting in your thread!


Try new benchmark programs.. gs2 gets smoked. Everyone knows the omap is superior to tegra 2. In everyway.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok guys please take a moment to review the *Forum Rules* & just use a little common sense when it comes to what you post.

The OP of this thread was simply requesting others to post their Quadrant scores; not phone wars or whether or not benchmarks are anything more than benchmarks. That means if you don't have any interest in Bionic Quadrant scores find another thread that does interest you.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

poontab said:


> Ok guys please take a moment to review the *Forum Rules* & just use a little common sense when it comes to what you post.
> 
> The OP of this thread was simply requesting others to post their Quadrant scores; not phone wars or whether or not benchmarks are anything more than benchmarks. That means if you don't have any interest in Bionic Quadrant scores find another thread that does interest you.


Agreed. Sry op. Im getting 5100-5200s on a bone stock bionic. On antutu.. quadrant i get 2750-2800 on a single core lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

